# Kitchen island receptacle.



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

Did you forget to rough it in and hope he wouldn't notice?


----------



## Haley (Oct 3, 2017)

Jack Legg said:


> Did you forget to rough it in and hope he wouldn't notice?


No,just thought I'd see what happened.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Haley said:


> Inspector would not pass our final because we didn't have kitchen island receptacle. We missed it and the house sits on a slab. So we moved the island in to the master bedroom and he passes it.





Do people regularly cook meals in the master bedroom near you? :001_huh:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

It makes for hot sex.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Crepes not creeps.


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

Haley said:


> No,just thought I'd see what happened.


you sound like a moonlighter


----------



## Haley (Oct 3, 2017)

I feel like one.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Haley said:


> Inspector would not pass our final because we didn't have kitchen island receptacle. We missed it and the house sits on a slab. So we moved the island in to the master bedroom and he passes it.


I've always wondered how you are supposed to wire an island if it isn't fastened in place.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> I've always wondered how you are supposed to wire an island if it isn't fastened in place.


I guess that person did have some battery powered cooking stuff on the island .,,,


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

Should have just put it on furniture dollies and wheeled it around while he was there.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I had a general contractor in the past who did that on almost every job he did. This guy was good at it. He was able to set the toe kick 1/8'' from the ground with wheels underneath, you wouldn't notice that is wasn't fixed in place till you either leaned on it , or were an electrical inspector who thought it needed an outlet for a millisecond or so till I pushed one around a bit to show him it wasn't a kitchen island, it was furniture. True story. The GC was a cheap skate and that was one less gfi he had to pay me for... I dumped him years ago.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> I've always wondered how you are supposed to wire an island if it isn't fastened in place.


Floor receptacle, island with cord.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Make yourself a Rough-In checklist with everything you can think of. 
Print it for every rough.
Of course Island Outlet will be on it.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I saw this happen at a house in Florida. They had to saw cut a channel in the slab and run some smurf tube to the island.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> I saw this happen at a house in Florida. They had to saw cut a channel in the slab and run some smurf tube to the island.


We had to do it to a newly installed island in an existing kitchen.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Pendant


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> We had to do it to a newly installed island in an existing kitchen.


Only once? Hell I do that ten times a year. (Well, I myself don't personally cut the concrete and scratch out all the rubbish and dirt, but I do put pvc into the nice trench they make for me and then they pour concrete back over it....). (although I have done the cutting and excavations before.....) . There is lots of kitchens remodeled around here and lots of kitchens are on slab on grade. I just did one. I shall dig up a picture or two and add them to my latest album at macmikeman. Stop by and adore the fabulous artwork while your there.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Only once? Hell I do that ten times a year. (Well, I myself don't personally cut the concrete and scratch out all the rubbish and dirt, but I do put pvc into the nice trench they make for me and then they pour concrete back over it....). (although I have done the cutting and excavations before.....) . There is lots of kitchens remodeled around here and lots of kitchens are on slab on grade. I just did one. I shall dig up a picture or two and add them to my latest album at macmikeman. Stop by and adore the fabulous artwork while your there.


Very few slab on grade homes here.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

macmikeman said:


>


ABS drain and soft copper? What is this wizardry?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> ABS drain and soft copper? What is this wizardry?



Seems to be about universal , even brand new dwellings.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Almost no single family homes on slabs here although they made a comeback post housing crash. Almost all the slab stuff here is multi family.


----------



## btharmy2 (Mar 11, 2017)

Going_Commando said:


> I've always wondered how you are supposed to wire an island if it isn't fastened in place.


Receptacle is not required if not fastened in place.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

They don't make us use UF here for that, good call though


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MTW said:


> I saw this happen at a house in Florida. They had to saw cut a channel in the slab and run some smurf tube to the island.


I should have said brand new house. Too late to edit now. They forgot to put the PVC in the slab like they usually do. Oh well, nothing a laborer and disk grinder and hammer drill can't fix.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Seems to be about universal , even brand new dwellings.


Maybe so on your islands but not on my islands we allready ran PEX or plastic pipes on slab work.,, We used to have that but few spot still have it if the earthquake did not hit hard on it.


----------

